# W7 BSOD - ataport.sys



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

Hey everyone

A week ago my computer started freezing randomly for ~30sec every now and then (during startup or while running a program or game). It would freeze on and off a few times before resulting in a BSOD. This hasn't happened before, I got this computer 1,5 years ago and it's been working perfectly fine. I couldn't catch what the BSOD said as it happened so quickly, so I just uninstalled the last program I had installed (I also ran a few virus and spyware scans just in case) and everything seemed to work fine after that.. untill today.

In the middle of playing World of Warcraft everything froze and then the BSOD came again (not sure if it's the same as last time), and I could only catch it saying something about "ataport.sys". After it restarted it said that the operating system could not be found.. I turned the computer off for a minute or two and it suddenly found the OS after all. It froze a few more times during/after startup, but no new BSOD (yet).

I read some other posts where you asked people to upload a minidump log or something, but my C:\Windows\Minidump folder seems to be empty? (I tried showing hidden files and folders)

The only new hardware I have installed after I first bought the computer is the WD disk (for extra storage, not system disk. a few months ago) and the PSU (6+ months ago).

I run Windows 7 Ultimate.

Edit: I have now disabled automatic reboot so if it happens again I'll write down the details of the BSOD!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Howdy,

How old is the Hard drive you are using for your Operating System?


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

Hi, and thanks for a quick answer! It's from september 2008, same as all the other parts except the PSU and the new WD disk.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

*Turn Off Automatically Restart*

Ok....press and hold down the *Window Logo* key then tap the *Pause Break* key...you should get a screen up

On the left click on *Advanced System Settings* then under *Startup & Recovery* click on the *Settings *tab and uncheck *Automatically Restart* click *OK*

Also try disconnecting the newer WD Hard drive


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

piratfisk said:


> Edit: I have now disabled automatic reboot so if it happens again I'll write down the details of the BSOD!


Yes, thank you, I did that  Now I just have to wait for another BSOD 

Edit: I'll disconnect the WD drive.. Forgot to mention I also have 2 external harddrives, I'll disconnect them too.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

If you want you can hook the WD HDD back up and see what happens


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

Before I could even turn off the computer to disconnect it I had another BSOD, this time it's not saying anything about ataport.sys though.



> KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR
> 
> Technical Information:
> 
> *** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF6FC80600E38, 0xFFFFFFFFC0000185, 0x000000008284D880, 0xFFFF900C01C7000)


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try running a check disk on your main Hard drive

Try this click *Start*>>*Run *type *cmd *click *Ok*.

In the Command Prompt type *chkdsk /r* click *Enter* Note there is a space between chkdsk and /r

You will be asked if you want a check disk to run on next startup click *Y *and then press *Enter*

Restart your PC

It will run in 5 sections please do not interrupt it let it finish.


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

I am running chkdsk like you said now, should I look for anything specific to post here or just restart after it's finished?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Just see if it fixes anything.........I would still disconnect the WD Hard drive as a test and see if the problem persists


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

The WD drive is disconnected, as well as the two external harddrives. Should I run a chkdsk or something on the WD drive after this?


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

It's done now, and I couldn't see anything about repairing. Is there a log somewhere I could check this?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I would run Check disk on all other drives


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

I ran a chkdsk on the WD drive and it "replaced bad clusters" in a few files, I don't really know what that means.

In the end it says:
Adding 87 bad clusters to the Bad Clusters File.
Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

Does this mean anything was wrong with the disk?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes that may have cause a few problems........


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

Ok, thank you for your help so far! I'll post back if anything happens again


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

It seems the problem isn't solved.. I didn't get the bluescreen this time, but the computer froze (during surfing the web) and I had to press the power button to turn it off. When I turned it on again it stopped during the boot, after "boot from dvd/cd" comes up on the screen it just stopped loading. I tried restarting a few times, but the same problem occurred. Left the power off for 5-10 minutes and then it worked again. 

Does this sound RAM related? Any other suggestions? I'll leave memtest on during the night now, just in case.


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

I ran the memtest, 1 stick overnight with 17 passes, no errors. The other stick during the day with 29 passes, no errors. Any ideas to what it could be then, or suggestions to what I could try out?


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

Anyone? Please, I have no clue about what it could be after checking the disks and the memory.

It just crashed again, had to turn it off by holding the power button down. After a crash it seems it won't boot again unless it's turned completely off for 5 minutes or so.


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

And it happened again.. This time I've got a new error.

After the computer froze I turned it off by killing the power, and just like before it wouldn't boot - waited for 5 minutes and tried again - this time it looked like it would boot but came up with this error:



> Windows has encountered a problem communicating with a device connected to your computer.
> 
> This error can be caused by unplugging a removable storage device such as an external USB drive while the device is in use, or by faulty hardware such as a hard drive or CD-ROM drive that is failing. Make sure any removable storage is properly connected and then restart your computer.
> 
> ...


I restart it and "A disk read error occurred - Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart" comes up during boot. One more restart and it suddenly works again.

I would really appreciate any suggestions to what it could possibly be.


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Please upload your dmps for analysis. Here is my tutorial on SF for uploading them, but you can upload them here the same way.

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/83172-dump-files-upload-seven-forums.html


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. My system was only configured to create the memory.dmp-file, I've set it to use the minidump-folder now though.

My memory.dmp-file is 500MB, uploading it to a 3rd party site now but it'll take some time


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

That's okay, the big file will work too. Upload it to Rapidshare, or just wait for the Minidumps to be created.


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

Here's the big file: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CTNE9PKO


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Sorry, but it's telling me the file is unavailable.

One thing, if you place the dmp file in a compressed foler (zip or rar), it will compress down to about 50MB.


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't think about compressing it. Here's the new link: http://rapidshare.com/files/393614101/MEMORY.rar


----------



## Jonathan_King (May 30, 2010)

Bummer, that file is corrupt. After all of that...


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Jonathan\Desktop\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
**************************************************************************
THIS DUMP FILE IS PARTIALLY CORRUPT.
KdDebuggerDataBlock is not present or unreadable.
**************************************************************************
Unable to read KLDR_DATA_TABLE_ENTRY at 0d7f8b00`0ba00401 - NTSTATUS 0xC0000141

"nt" was not found in the image list.
Debugger will attempt to load "nt" at given base 00000000`00000000.

Please provide the full image name, including the extension (i.e. kernel32.dll)
for more reliable results.Base address and size overrides can be given as
.reload <image.ext>=<base>,<size>.
Unable to add module at 00000000`00000000
WARNING: .reload failed, module list may be incomplete
**************************************************************************
THIS DUMP FILE IS PARTIALLY CORRUPT.
KdDebuggerDataBlock is not present or unreadable.
**************************************************************************
KdDebuggerData.KernBase < SystemRangeStart
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x00000000`00000000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e58e50
Debug session time: Fri May  7 04:24:32.814 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:38:21.484
**************************************************************************
THIS DUMP FILE IS PARTIALLY CORRUPT.
KdDebuggerDataBlock is not present or unreadable.
**************************************************************************
Unable to read KLDR_DATA_TABLE_ENTRY at 0d7f8b00`0ba00401 - NTSTATUS 0xC0000141

"nt" was not found in the image list.
Debugger will attempt to load "nt" at given base 00000000`00000000.

Please provide the full image name, including the extension (i.e. kernel32.dll)
for more reliable results.Base address and size overrides can be given as
.reload <image.ext>=<base>,<size>.
Unable to add module at 00000000`00000000
WARNING: .reload failed, module list may be incomplete
**************************************************************************
THIS DUMP FILE IS PARTIALLY CORRUPT.
KdDebuggerDataBlock is not present or unreadable.
**************************************************************************
KdDebuggerData.KernBase < SystemRangeStart
Loading Kernel Symbols
Unable to read KLDR_DATA_TABLE_ENTRY at 0d7f8b00`0ba00401 - NTSTATUS 0xC0000141

ReadControl failed - kernel symbols must be loaded first
WARNING: .reload failed, module list may be incomplete
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
CS descriptor lookup failed
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get program counter
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7E, {ffffffffc0000096, fffff88000e9d93c, fffff880031c4438, fffff880031c3ca0}

GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
***** Debugger could not find nt in module list, module list might be corrupt, error 0x80070057.

ReadControl failed - kernel symbols must be loaded first
ReadControl failed - kernel symbols must be loaded first
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
Unable to get current machine context, NTSTATUS 0xC0000147
ReadControl failed - kernel symbols must be loaded first
ReadControl failed - kernel symbols must be loaded first
ReadControl failed - kernel symbols must be loaded first
ReadControl failed - kernel symbols must be loaded first
ReadControl failed - kernel symbols must be loaded first
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
GetContextState failed, 0xD0000147
```
I recommend just waiting for the new minidumps.


----------



## piratfisk (May 7, 2010)

Awh, that's typical  Oh well. If I'm really lucky I might have fixed it yesterday. Checked the systemlogs and did some googling (The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2). I reinstalled the IDE-drivers (or at least that's what I think I did), updated the chipset drivers and replaced the main hdd's S-ATA cable. So now I'll just have to wait and see.. Thanks for trying to help though!


----------

